# Баян для ребенка_Тула БН-56?



## davydova.evgenia (4 Сен 2017)

Здравствуйте! Мой ребенок поступил в музыкальную школу по классу баяна, и встал вопрос о покупке инструмента. Мальчик 6 лет, небольшого роста, нужен легкий маленький баян на первые года 2. Педагог посоветовал искать инструмент диапозона 30х50. Присмотрели тульский баян БН-56 (http://www.harmonica-tula.ru/index.php?category=catalog&amp;subcat=b&amp;action=l
ist&amp;id=37#) Цена на официальном сайте 39500 руб. http://harmonicatula.ru/bayan/18-tula.html
Нашла в Краснодарском музыкальном магазине за 25000 руб. https://arsenal-music.ru/search/?searchstring=%D0%B1%D0%BD-56 Отправляют наложенным платежом, так что риска получить 5 кг гипса нет))
Понравилось, что баян легкий (3,9 кг) и недорого. (Шуйский "Озорник" на 1 кг тяжелее (сам ребенок весит 18 кг, т.к. что это существенно), и стоит тоже около 38 тыс.)
Прошу у вас совета: во-первых, стоит ли брать этот инструмент в принципе? И, во-вторых, почему так дешево? Кто-нибудь имел дело с этим интернет-магазном?


----------



## vev (4 Сен 2017)

*davydova.evgenia*,

а поискать б/у? Для какой цели покупать новый инструмент на пару лет, да еще и сомнительных музыкальных способностей? 
Пока непонятно, будет ли ребенок заниматься и не пропадет ли тяга к музыке в ближайшие полгода.


----------



## davydova.evgenia (4 Сен 2017)

vev писал:


> *а поискать б/у?*


В том-то и дело, что таких маленьких инструментов б/у найти не можем. Юпитер 1-ДНВ б/у от 29 тыс. на авито. Новый Юпитер 1-Д - 30 тыс.


----------



## vev (4 Сен 2017)

*davydova.evgenia*,

ну, можно и в Москве поискать. 
На каком основании Вы выбрали именно эти модели? Не все, что пишут на сайтах производителей, является правдой. 
В любом случае, я бы искал б/у. За 40 тр можно  уже полного 4-х голосного Вельта (аккордеон ) взять.


----------



## davydova.evgenia (4 Сен 2017)

vev писал:


> ну, можно и в Москве поискать.
> На каком основании Вы выбрали именно эти модели?


Спасибо. В смысле - в Москве? Я смотрю авито по Москве, как еще? Модели выбрали на основании сканирования предложения музыкальных магазинов в поисках небольших инструментов. Их оказалось не так и много. Есть еще вариант Farinelli, но цена примерно в том же диапазоне.


----------



## zet10 (4 Сен 2017)

Евгения, сбросьте мне в личку Впш телефон, есть варианты.Или позвоните мне по номеру 8-495-508-79-26


----------

